# The first "I hate" ONR thread???



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I had all my nosey bugger neighbours trained to stop saying things when I washed the cars at the house...

Yes I had them all knowing what a power washers was, the point of snow foam, why I had 2 buckets and a mit...blah blah blah...

Now, I use ONR for the 2 'summer' cars, and it's all started all over again, but even worse than before :wall::wall::wall:

but cueball, YOU SAID we should use 2 buckets...

YOU SAID we should not use a sponge...that causes damage..

YOU SAID it was better to use snow foam....

YOU SAID that a power wash was a good idea.....

now they see me with 1 bucket, no suds, a sponge...

Using ONR has really back fired on me......but it's still a great product!



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

:lol::lol:

My neighbours havn't seen my 'darkside' yet. Maybe i'll start with ONR and work up to the Snowfoam now. Lol.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just say what i say to em dude :thumb:

read the dw neighbourhood thread


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:lol:

thats brilliant


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I hate ONR too. I much prefer a proper foam, and two bucket wash.


----------



## shiny_cougar (Feb 17, 2009)

hahaha, brilliant mate!!!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

the_knight said:


> Just say what i say to em dude :thumb:
> 
> read the dw neighbourhood thread


*runs to warn Cueball's neighbours about the outburst they're about to get*


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> *runs to warn Cueball's neighbours about the outburst they're about to get*


:lol::lol::lol:

They already know about me......

I dragged one of their cars up the road with the Jeep because they thought they could park across my driveway.....

:devil:

:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> They already know about me......
> 
> ...


Classic, well done :thumb:

Remind me not to cross you :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> They already know about me......
> 
> ...


I knew there was a reason for all that serious iron pumping 

no Jeep needed next time


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Leodhasach said:


> Classic, well done :thumb:
> 
> Remind me not to cross you :lol:


You'll be fine, don't worry!

:thumb:



Bigpikle said:


> I knew there was a reason for all that serious iron pumping
> 
> no Jeep needed next time


Caught!!! 

Just stocking up on white shirts and green paint as we speak!!










:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I hate ONR too. I much prefer a proper foam, and two bucket wash.


I think you may not have gotten the reason for this thread?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

reparebrise said:


> I think you may not have gotten the reason for this thread?


+1 

I agree with the OP though - very contradictory! 

Love it!


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Brilliant - Had a good laugh reading that.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Liked it, very funny.

I used a water blade on the glass of my car and my neighbour said I should not do that, go figure!!!!


----------

